# [RISOLTO] Problema compilazione moonlight

## stifler83

Salve volevo riportare l'errore di compilazione di moonlight. 

```
make[2]: *** [animation.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/moonlight-2.3/work/moonlight-2.3/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/moonlight-2.3/work/moonlight-2.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: www-plugins/moonlight-2.3 failed:

 *   emake moonlight failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3693:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 || die "emake moonlight failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =www-plugins/moonlight-2.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =www-plugins/moonlight-2.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/moonlight-2.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/moonlight-2.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/moonlight-2.3/work/moonlight-2.3'

>>> Failed to emerge www-plugins/moonlight-2.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/moonlight-2.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-lang/mono-2.8.2-r1:

 * PLEASE TAKE NOTE!

 * 

 * Some of the namespaces supported by Mono require extra packages to be installed.

 * Below is a list of namespaces and the corresponding package you must install:

 * 

 * >=x11-libs/cairo-1.6.4

 *      Mono.Cairo

 * Also read:

 * http://www.mono-project.com/Mono.Cairo

 * 

 * >=dev-db/firebird-2.0.4.13130.1

 *      FirebirdSql.Data.Firebird

 * Also read:

 * http://www.mono-project.com/Firebird_Interbase

 * 

 * =dev-dotnet/gluezilla-2.8*

 *      Mono.Mozilla

 *      Mono.Mozilla.WebBrowser

 *      Mono.Mozilla.Widget

 *      Interop.SHDocVw

 *      AxInterop.SHDocVw

 *      Interop.mshtml.dll

 *      System.Windows.Forms.WebBrowser

 *      Microsoft.IE

 * Also read:

 * http://www.mono-project.com/WebBrowser

 * 

 * dev-db/sqlite:3

 *      Mono.Data.Sqlite

 * Also read:

 * http://www.mono-project.com/SQLite

 * 

 * >=dev-db/oracle-instantclient-basic-10.2

 *      System.Data.OracleClient

 * Also read:

 * http://www.mono-project.com/Oracle

 * 

 * Mono also has support for packages that are not included in portage:

 * 

 * No ebuild available:

 *      IBM.Data.DB2

 * Also read: http://www.mono-project.com/IBM_DB2

 * 

 * No ebuild needed:

 *      Mono.Data.SybaseClient

 * Also read: http://www.mono-project.com/Sybase

 * Messages for package www-plugins/moonlight-2.3:

 * ERROR: www-plugins/moonlight-2.3 failed:

 *   emake moonlight failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3693:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 || die "emake moonlight failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =www-plugins/moonlight-2.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =www-plugins/moonlight-2.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/moonlight-2.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/moonlight-2.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/moonlight-2.3/work/moonlight-2.3
```

Qualcuno ha risolto il problema?Last edited by stifler83 on Sun Mar 06, 2011 11:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

Se un pacchetto è hardmasked di solito c'è un buon motivo.

 */usr/portage/profiles/package.mask wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # Doesn't work with mono-2.8, upstream tarballs for 2.99.x
> 
> # are incomplete, if you want to help on bumping, please 
> ...

 

Nel bug c'è un log che è praticamente uguale al tuo (così come il link al bug upstream), direi che il problema è lo stesso.

p.s. L'errore è più in alto; è importante postare le parti rilevanti e non tutto quanto il rumore prodotto da emerge.

p.p.s. puoi sempre mettere il precompilato da qui.

----------

## fbcyborg

Eh, sì come dicono anche qui, non si riesce a compilare.

Comunque come dice anche Onip, puoi installare il plugin direttamente dal sito! E direi che sia una soluzione (l'unica per quello che so) più che ottima!  :Wink: 

----------

## stifler83

Ok grazie, prendo il precompilato e lo testo. Grazie per l'aiuto.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ultimamente, credo da quando ho aggiornato il plugin moonlight, non riesco più a vedere alcun video che richieda Silverlight. 

Non c'è proprio verso. Succede anche a voi?

Ad esempio questo funziona però, ma i video su sportmediaset non girano.

----------

